
The Headwinds/Tailwinds Asymmetry: Bias in Assessment of Barriers and Blessings - dpflan
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27869473
======
celias
Also, a podcast [http://freakonomics.com/podcast/why-is-my-life-so-
hard/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/why-is-my-life-so-hard/)

------
dpflan
Also, a video! [http://www.cornell.edu/video/thomas-gilovich-headwinds-
tailw...](http://www.cornell.edu/video/thomas-gilovich-headwinds-tailwinds-
asymmetry-availability-bias)

